# Tabla de Verdad del Decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos



## huguiyo (Oct 29, 2010)

Hola a todos soy nuevo por acá...Esta es mi primera pregunta y perdón si es muy obvio o muy fácil... recien estoy empezando el curso de digitales, y por tanto tengo muchas dudas...

Mi duda es...estoy revisando por mi cuenta información acerca de como conectar un contador a un display de 7 segmentos por medio del 7447.. pero resulta que me tope con la tabla de verdad de este último (figura adjunta) y me ah confundido, alguien me podría decir para que sirve esta tabla y el tener que hallar el valor de "a" hasta "g", si tengo entendido que solo se conecta directamente las salidas a las entradas del display...

Gracia por la ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2010)

La tabla posee 2 juegos de columnas principales, "Entradas" y "Segmentos"
De acuerdo al estado que tengas en las 4 Sub-Columnas de entradas será el valor que tengas en las 7 Sub-Columnas de salida (Segmentos)

Edit:
Por ejemplo, para representar el Nº *8* (Todos los segmentos encendidos), debes poner las entradas a estos valores:
A1 = 1
B1 = 0
C1 = 0
D1 = 0


----------



## Ghostmanager (Jun 8, 2011)

hola que tal... yo tambien necesito hacer el mismo procedimiento en Display de 7 segmentos catodo comun, alguien me puede dar alguna idea de como poder generar el sircuito para poder activar uno de los segmentos del display???... la restriccion es utilizar las compuertas basicas.. 7408, 7432, 7404, entre otras.. no puedo utilizar la 7448.. espero que me puedan ayudar y desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 9, 2011)

Hola Ghostmanager

Dices: "alguna idea de como poder generar el sircuito para poder activar uno de los segmentos." 

Conecta el comun Del Display al negativo de la fuente de alimentación.
El positivo de la fuente de alimentación conectalo a cualquier segmento atraves de una resistencia de 220 Ohms. El segmento correspondiente encenderá.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## BKAR (Jun 9, 2011)

mapa de Karnaugh + tus conocimentosde algebra de boole y listo

mmm puedes mirar, el datasheet de los decodificadores comerciales 7447o 7448, ahi ta e circuito en bloques construido con Compuertas básicas.


----------

